# New member of family



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

My spoused surprised me when we were visiting some bike shops while visiting in-laws for the holidays. She knows I have been oogling over the new colnago extreme power. She let me pull the trigger on one. Pictures to follow:thumbsup:


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent, you'll love it.


----------

